# Why Low Calorie Diets Will Make You Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Science shows that diets that restrict calories can actually make it harder to lose fat and keep it off. Learn how to stop the never-ending struggle with stubborn fat.Being a woman is tougher than ever with all the hype and “1 strange weight loss tip” on the market. Celebrity diets have populated the magazines; even [...]

*Read More...*


----------

